# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Builder disposed of potential asbestos in skip bin...

## Conorexnz

Our house was riddled with asbestos.  The only part I didn't have tested was the sheeting under the carport as we had no intention of changing it when the rest of the asbestos was removed - the house was built in 1968. 
We went around for an inspection tonight and there was the pile of asbestos material, but also some sheeting from the carport awning in the skip, as well as the asbestos pile... I've paid an arm and a leg for asbestos removal > I expect it to be done properly.  Any suggestions?  It's highly possible some of the sheeting could have been replaced at a later stage as a light was installed... but how do you know?

----------


## joynz

Is the builder removing the certified asbestos or did you get s specialist removal company to do that?  Either way it had to be wrapped in thick plastic according to regulations and disposed of in a special skip (unless it’s different over your way?) 
I’m surprised that the asbestos in the asbestos pile isn't better covered up with the plastic. 
Probably best to ask the builder what's going on. 
Mixing asbestos in with regular rubbish is pretty serious stuff - if that is what is happening. It certainly looks like it. 
However, best to clarify with him first.  Perhaps someone else dumped it in your skip?

----------


## phild01

I can't tell from the pics but is that plasterboard that was knifed around the framing for easier removal.  If so then that would not be asbestos.

----------


## Conorexnz

I took a drive around there at about 2pm and it was still in the carport - it is definitely not plasterboard - the house was completely gutted over a year ago and there was no plasterboard in the place.  We are at a dead end and there hasn't been rubbish being dumped in the skip as yet - there isn't enough volume in the asbestos bag to be all the sheets removed.  I will ask the builder and see what he says.  I am of the understanding visually distinguishing between asbestos and non-asbestos is difficult so prudency would be to treat it all as asbestos? 
Joynz - the builder has advised he has his asbestos license - there are no specialised companies out this way, so the two building companies do advertise they remove asbestos.  When I had asbestos removed by two prior companies in this town, I definitely did not see any asbestos laying around like this.  What I did see was wrapped and well taped in thick black plastic!

----------


## Cecile

In Victoria anyway Asbestos removal has to be licensed with the state.  If you aren't sure about this guy, call the NSW asbestos registry, EPA or whoever they are and query his registration.  If he's licensed, perhaps report him for unsafe practices.  If he's not...well that's up to you how you proceed.

----------

